# Black decorative strip above Autotrail oven



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

The black decorative strip above my cooker is peeling off which I suspect is due to the bond breaking down as a result of heat/moisture coming out the top of the oven. (I'm aware that this has happened on other Autotrail's too).
It's the second one fitted as this also happened to the first one,since replaced by the dealer and now slightly torn too, so needs to be replaced.

If I draw to the attention of the dealer they will ask me to bring in for inspection with the fuel cost alone probably exceeding the cost of repair and so I'm considering doing this myself.

The strip is about 50 mm wide and about 1.3M in length and my plan is to pull it off as it appears to a kind of very thin cloth/paper cover and replace with a heat resistant decorative strip, ideally black in colour.

I have tried searching the internet without much success and I did find a factory that offered heat resistant glass cut to size but this was far to expensive, well over £150.00.
Has anyone a cost effective solution to this problem ? I would welcome your thoughts on the matter.

Thanks in Advance,
Philip


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

Search online for cooker firms, who do spares like over doors. Often quote for heat resisting glue for glass doors.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Philippft said:


> The black decorative strip above my cooker is peeling off which I suspect is due to the bond breaking down as a result of heat/moisture coming out the top of the oven. (I'm aware that this has happened on other Autotrail's too).
> It's the second one fitted as this also happened to the first one,since replaced by the dealer and now slightly torn too, so needs to be replaced.
> 
> If I draw to the attention of the dealer they will ask me to bring in for inspection with the fuel cost alone probably exceeding the cost of repair and so I'm considering doing this myself.
> ...


Could you post a picture of the strip with dimensions, and where it goes on the cooker, I might have glimmer of an inkling of an idea.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks in Advance,
Philip[/quote]

Could you post a picture of the strip with dimensions, and where it goes on the cooker, I might have glimmer of an inkling of an idea.[/quote]

Will do! hang on a mo, off to the motorhome to take said picture.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

OK Two pictures of said strip, here is the first.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

And here is the second.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So no logo, just a straight forward sticker.

OK, I'd abandon the idea of getting another one as it'll and either get a piece of Stainless steel or brushed aluminium cut to size and either stick with Sikaflex or drill and countersink (if thick enough) it, and use stainless screws @25% intervals (1/4ths) or clean off all the adhesive, cooking fat, oil etc so it spotlessly clean, then give it a really good wipe over with panel wipe a couple of time, mask up the adjoining surface really well with plenty of newspaper to protect everything else, give it a rub down with some fine abrasive paper to give a key for the paint, give it another wipe with panel wipe, and spray some primer on it either dark grey or white, depending on your choice of colour, make sure you give it a really good shake though longer than instructed on the can, warm the can and the area you're painting in too if poss, don't spray to close 250mm is close enough, lots of very thin coats works better, leave that to dry for about 10 minutes between each thin coat, after the last coat of primer leave it a good hour to let the solvents evaporate bit, then go over it with your choice of finish, most likely silver so it doesn't look out of place, leave the last coat about an hour, and gently remove the asking tape and give yourself a pat on the back, and hopefully it'll stay all nice and neat, just remember that it is only aerosol paint and will scratch easily unlike your baked on car body paintwork, you could put a few coats of clear lacquer over it to make it a bit tougher, but instruct your cleaning person to steer clear of it with the pan scrubber sponge, and just give it a gentle wipe.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

strip of aluminium from B & Q. If the colour is important paint with Hammerite.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> strip of aluminium from B & Q. If the colour is important paint with Hammerite.


 Thanks, I did have a look at this option but I need a strip 70 mm wide and just over a Metre long. The widest strip I've seen in B & Q is 40 mm.
I'm still searching !!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Philippft said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > strip of aluminium from B & Q. If the colour is important paint with Hammerite.
> ...


Two strips!!!


----------



## paul1964bandit (Feb 4, 2011)

*Ali strip*

If you let me know what size you want (and thickness) I will see if we have any off cuts big enough to do the job

Can always cut on Guillotine for you

Presume you wont have an issue with covering the postage (at cost)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Go to your local builder centre & buy an aluminium door kick strip . . Various lengths & widths- I got one 33"x4" for under a fiver.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Any sheet metal fabricators will give you what you need cut to size for the price of a pint.

Tip, go to the back door, and not reception, don't go dressed up, go in your gardening clothes.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Ali strip*



paul1964bandit said:


> If you let me know what size you want (and thickness) I will see if we have any off cuts big enough to do the job
> 
> Can always cut on Guillotine for you
> 
> Presume you wont have an issue with covering the postage (at cost)


Hi Paul, pm sent.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You're most welcome :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

To close this thread, I would like to say a big, very big thank you to Paul1964Bandit who was extremely helpful in resolving my little issue.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You're most welcome, don't forget to post photos...


----------

